# Yet Another Word Game to try



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Indie developer here., I created a word game available for Kindle Fire.
it's been out in Kindle for about 3 weeks now, and it garnered some good reviews.

if you want to give it a try, here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008LK8CWE

here is my obligatory sales pitch.

1. Unique game play
2. Combines elements of scrabble + boggle + bejeweled + connect four + slider puzzle
3. 100 word puzzle levels ( each level progresses harder )










Here is the youtube game play






Thank you !


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll be a guinea pig.
Here's the KB link:


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> I'll be a guinea pig.
> Here's the KB link:


Thank you !

I hope you enjoy the game, as much as I enjoy creating it


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds interesting enough.  I'll give it a go.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok I made it through 22 levels last night before shutting it off. gameplay is ok. I like the ability to push tiles from different sides.

I do NOT like being hounded after every level to rate this game. Seriously, for the first level I played 1 word, had the gem thing in the word and voila was done! next thing I know, I have this thing in my face saying rate this app! How can I rate the app I have played all of 1 word?! First 5 levels or more were all 1 word levels, and there it was every time.  Maybe remove that from all levels and just have it show every 10 levels or if you lose a level.  Yes you can ignore it and go on, which is what I did every time. That is seriously annoying enough that if I were to rate the app, I would knock a couple stars off for it.


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

BTackitt said:


> ok I made it through 22 levels last night before shutting it off. gameplay is ok. I like the ability to push tiles from different sides.
> 
> I do NOT like being hounded after every level to rate this game. Seriously, for the first level I played 1 word, had the gem thing in the word and voila was done! next thing I know, I have this thing in my face saying rate this app! How can I rate the app I have played all of 1 word?! First 5 levels or more were all 1 word levels, and there it was every time. Maybe remove that from all levels and just have it show every 10 levels or if you lose a level. Yes you can ignore it and go on, which is what I did every time. That is seriously annoying enough that if I were to rate the app, I would knock a couple stars off for it.


Thank you for trying out the game, and thank you that you like the game play.

for the rate the app, thank you for your honest opinion, and yes, some people found it annoying, and I will definitely take your advise on only
putting it after the 10th level and I will even remove it completely once the user rated the game.

again thank you so much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome bullbitz!  And thanks for the game.  

You're welcome to use this one thread to respond to customer feedback and or share update news, but please note that we ask you to follow rules similar to those we've laid out for the authors in the Book Bazaar.  So, just the one thread, and the '7 day rule' applies.  That means that, if you've posted, you can't post again for a week unless someone else does in the mean time.

Ann
KB moderator


----------



## bullbitz (Aug 13, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome bullbitz! And thanks for the game.
> 
> You're welcome to use this one thread to respond to customer feedback and or share update news, but please note that we ask you to follow rules similar to those we've laid out for the authors in the Book Bazaar. So, just the one thread, and the '7 day rule' applies. That means that, if you've posted, you can't post again for a week unless someone else does in the mean time.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ann, it's been a week since my last post in this thread, I think that is what you mean by the "7 day rule" ?


----------

